# using ONR with other products???



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

i had my first ONR experience yesterday and was impressed, to the point that it may replace my usual technique. however i did have 1 issue. due to the lush weather we have been seeing, the front of the Type R was plastered with the lifeless bodies of many insects.

as much as i tried, no matter how many passes i made ONR couldnt shift them, so i cained on some Einszett anti insect spray, this of course shifted the little bleeders, but there was my problem, normally i would rinse the solution off. with no hose how could i?

so i went over again the front again with ONR. was this the right thing to do?

all of the foamed up solution transferred into the bucket and stayed there. would that have affected the solution?

any help appreciated. thanks


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

yeh sounds ok but could always have a wtering can on hand maybe?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Did you have a grit guard in the bucket and rinse the sponge thoroughly? I'd suggest doing this area lastly after the rest of the car is sorted. That way it won't be an issue. Onr is the future eh!


----------



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

Spoony said:


> Did you have a grit guard in the bucket and rinse the sponge thoroughly? I'd suggest doing this area lastly after the rest of the car is sorted. That way it won't be an issue. Onr is the future eh!


no grit guard, but yes did rinse the sponge well.

and yes i left that area till last, (did rest of car while anti-insect was working).

and finally yes ONR is defo the future, the amount of grime in the bottom and stuck to the sides of the bucket was horrifying. will defo be buying some more when my 8oz runs out. :thumb:


----------

